# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Çiljeta Xhilaga

## Davius

*Çiljeta e dashuruar me një cigan* 

Ajo ka gabuar dhe përpiqet domosdoshmërish të gjejë një mënyrë për ti kërkuar falje njeriut, humbja e të cilit e bën të ndjehet keq. Në klipin që do të prezantojë së shpejti në ekranet shqiptare, Çiljeta Xhilaga është përpjekur të jetë një aktore e vërtetë, ndonëse është vendosur në rolin e një ciganeje. Bëhet fjalë për këngën Falma, e cila është pjesë e albumit të këngëtares, që pritet të jetë në treg në mes të muajit korrik. Kënga është një krijim i Gramoz Kozelit, që së bashku me Adi Hilën, Florin dhe Kastron, janë bashkëpunëtorët kryesorë të këngëtares në albumin e saj, që do të përmbajë dhjetë këngë. Këngëtarja tregon se impenjimi për këtë album ka qenë maksimal dhe se pikërisht për shkak të kërkesave të saj në këtë drejtim është vonuar edhe hedhja e tij në treg. Janë dhjetë këngë të reja dhe të papublikuara më parë, tregon Çiljeta, e cila shton se kënga Falma është e para që prezanton për publikun albumin e saj të ri. Megjithatë ajo mendon se ndoshta më vonë, një tjetër këngë e albumit do të shoqërohet me një video. Klipi është realizuar nga Max production, ndërsa për xhirimet është shfrytëzuar natyra, kryesisht në zonën e Dajtit. Koncepti i klipit, sigurisht në përputhje me tekstin dhe muzikën e këngës, risjell në kujtesë ritmet dhe stilet cigane të të jetuarit, ndërsa ka si subjekt një linjë dashurie. Ndarja nga i dashuri e bën vajzën të pendohet për gabimin dhe të kërkojë çdo mundësi për ti thënë atij më fal dhe për të gjetur rikthimin në krahët e partnerit. Çiljeta tregon se do të na surprizojë edhe me veshjet, që gjithashtu do të jenë në stilin cigan. 

Në fakt, nga sa kemi mësuar, Çiljeta kishte planifikuar që videon e saj të re ta publikonte pak kohë më parë, por shirat e vazhdueshëm në fillim të verës nuk e lejuan të ishte brenda parashikimeve të menduara. E megjithatë tani gjithçka është gati dhe shumë shpejt Çiljetës i duhet të presë vetëm mendimin e fansave të saj. Në këtë album, këngëtarja ka realizuar edhe një duet me Ingrit Gjonin. Por paralelisht me punën për albumin, Çiljeta tregon se gjatë gjithë stinës së verës është e impenjuar me koncerte, si brenda ashtu edhe jashtë vendit, duke na kujtuar edhe një herë se ky është momenti më i mirë për të gjithë këngëtarët në punën e tyre. Gjithsesi, Çili është nga ata njerëz që nuk mund të lenë kurrsesi që puna tiu marrë të drejtën për të pushuar, ndaj nuk mund ta privojë veten edhe nga kjo kënaqësi. Këtë vit ka zgjedhur Sarandën për të qëndruar disa ditë së bashku me Romeon.  

_GAZETA PANORAMA_

----------


## Davius

*Ditet qe ndryshuan Ciljeten*

_Me nje album te ri e mbi te gjitha, me nje tjeter imazh, Ciljeta Xhilaga premton tu rikthehet ekraneve muzikore. Si gjithmone seksi, por kete here me pak ekstravagante dhe me me shume klas. E mbi te gjitha me nje dashuri te re, per te cilen ka cfare te tregoje_

_Alida Cenaj_

Edhe pse me nje imazh teper larg asaj pamjes me te cilen ka pushtuar per muaj te tere kopertinat e revistave, Ciljeta Xhilaga serish nuk kaloi pa rene ne sy pak jave te shkuara ne sallen Odeon te Qendres Nderkombetare te Kultures. Kostumi i bardhe hedhur siper trupit joshes te vajzes qe doli per se pari nga Miss Shqiperia gjashte vjet te shkuara, edhe pse teper serioz, nuk e largoi dot vemendjen e pjeses tjeter te publikut qe kishte zene vend ne radhet e karrigeve te rreshtuara pergjate pasareles se Miss Models of the Eorld. Ne shoqerine e mikut te saj, edhe pse pa mini e bluze transparente, krejt indiferente persa ndodhte perreth, Ciljeta serish kishte goditur ne shenje. Syte ziliqare te vajzave dhe veshtrimet djallezore te djemve, pavaresisht veshjes se kopsitur deri lart, nuk iu ndane bukuroshes seksi te perfolur kaq shume ne keto kohe. Cka do te thote se edhe imazhi i ri, te cilin studentja e shkencave politike po kuron prej kohesh me kujdes, shume larg ekstravagantes dhe veshjeve joshese nuk e kane zbutur efektin Ciljete. Sepse qofte me kostum alla zyrtar apo me minifund super te shkurter, ajo mbetet nje femme fatale e koheve moderne. Dhe Ciljeta Xhilaga e di mire kete. Prandaj keto kohe eshte dukur me rralle rrugeve te Tiranes. Ka preferuar te kaloje me shume kohe mbi librat e shkolles e mbi te gjitha, te udhetoje me shpesh. Pasi pervec koncerteve dhe ftesave per te kenduar ne klubet me ne mode te kryeqytetit, vajza joshese e ekranit keto kohe pergatitet per nje tjeter sfide. Ka perpara garen ne festivalin Kenga Magjike dhe promovimin e albumit te dyte. Qe ndryshe nga ai i pari, premton te sjelle nje Ciljete shume te ndryshme nga ajo qe ka qene deri me tani: Vertete shume e nxehte, por padyshim me me shume klas. Dhe mbi te gjitha nje vajze te dashuruar qe prej me shume se nje viti po jeton nje romance plot pasion. Me pak fjale nje sexy-girl qe ndryshe nga sa thuhet lart e poshte po jeton periudhen me te arte te jetes se saj. 

Keto kohe ka filluar te mendohet me gjate se zakonisht per garderoben e dites. Prej muajsh i ka hedhur tutje fundet e shkurtra, bluzat transparente me dekoltene e bollshme apo pantallonat me shtrat te shkurter, prej nga tinez dukeshin tangat tunduese. Ndryshe sa mund te besoje shumekush, Ciljeta ka vendosur tu thote stop veshjeve ekstravagante, qe per hir te se vertetes, deri pak muaj me pare kane qene kryefjala e performances se saj. Do do te ndryshoje stil dhe imazh. Sepse tani me shume se kurre, bukuroshja me syte e shkruar beson se eshte nje vajze e rritur qe e ka lene pas adoleshencen me gjithe dalldite e saj. 

Cdo gje ndryshon me kalimin e moshes, thote e bindur 21 vjecarja. Nese me pare kisha deshire dhe ia dilja mbane te bija ne sy, ne rruge a kudo qofte permes veshjes, tani nuk dua me. Kam mesuar ta stiloj veten ne varesi te vendit ku ndodhem: Ne skene, ne shkolle apo kur dal me miqte. Eshte dicka qe ka ardhur vetiu. Dhe ndryshimi ka filluar te ndihet nderkaq. Minifundin e kane zevendesuar pantallonat, ndersa bluzat e ngushta nga ku dilnin ne pah hiret ndjellese, i kane lene vendin xhaketave. Mbase pak me teper serioze se cduhet, por perderisa ka funksionuar, kjo duket se ka qene formula e sakte. Aq me teper qe ne skene, ku keto kohe po prezantohet me shume se zakonisht, Ciljeta di ta kuroje mire imazhin e vet. Me veshje seksi, por jo vulgare, perkufizon duke paralajmeruar performancen e fundit qe po pergatit per festivalin Kenga Magjike, ne te cilin premton se fustani do te jete superseksi, por me shume klas. Nuk jam me ajo adoleshentja e klipit Tekila. Tani jam nje vajze e rritur qe ndjek studimet e larta, kam nje te dashur dhe po ndertoj nje karriere ne kenge. Sekreti i nje veshje te bukur duhet te qendroje me shume tek finesa dhe pamja e bukur, sesa tek lakuriqesia. Megjithate, vendimi i fundit i Ciljetes nuk nenkupton qe nje projekt te menduar me pare, qofte edhe ekstravagant, ta ktheje mbrapsht. Ashtu sic ndodhi me kengen dhe klipin e fundit te saj Dridhe, e realizuar me grupin e njohur kosovar Tingulli 3, ku fjalori i piset dhe xhirimet me pamje jo pak turbulluese, sollen nje Ciljete perveluese, sic kishte qene gjithmone. 

Ndodhi krejt rastesisht, tregon ajo. Nuk e prisja qe kenga te ishte e tille, por kur shkova ne Prishtine per realizimin gjeta gjithcka gati dhe vendosa te mos e refuzoj. Sepse une kur e marr nje vendim, nuk jam me pishman. Gjithsesi, me apo pa fjalet me bip, edhe kenga Dridhe e beri efektin e vet dhe me siguri qe nuk e demtoi aspak imazhin e ngritur te Ciljetes. Aq me teper qe tani ajo premton se do ta servire ne nje tjeter forme. 

Qe se pari do te duket ne netet e Kenges Magjike, ku Ciljeta ka guxuar te garoje. Nje performance, menjehere pas asaj te Top-Fest, ne te cilen vajza e kerkuar e skenes u nda me vleresimin qe i dha media si femra e veshur me bukur. Cka i mjaftoi te besoje se ia kishte arritur qellimit dhe se ishte e gatshme te shkonte me tej. Eshte nje rikthim i dyte te Kenga Magjike pas shume vitesh, thote Ciljeta. Per here te pare kam marre pjese kur isha 14 vjec, ndersa tani do te prezantohem me kengen e kompozuar nga Adrian Hila Ske ku vete. Nje realizim qe i pershtatet stilit tim dhe qe shpresoj te vleresohet. Megjithate deri ne naten finale dhe tek ndarja e cmimeve, ka ende shume rruge. Te shohim. E megjithate, as shpresa per nje cmim ne Kengen Magjike nuk do te thote se tani Ciljeta i ka hyre rruges se festivaleve. Kjo do te jete vetem prova e pare. Ndersa Festivali i madh i Kenges duket ende larg dhe mund te behet pjese e ambicjes se saj vetem pas disa vitesh. Atehere kur ajo te jete me e sigurte. Edhe per te marre pjese ne kete eveniment, prita deri kur sigurova bazen ku do te mbeshtetesha ne muzike. Ndertova nje karriere tre-vjecare dhe me pas fillova te projektoj pjesemarrjen ne nje festival. E njejta gje vlen edhe per garen e fundvitit. Mendoj se duhet te jem me e rritur dhe me e pjekur artistikisht qe te synoj boten e madhe te festivalit. Aq me teper qe tani synimet e saj rrahin ne tjeter vend. Eshte albumi i paralajmeruar prej shume muajsh dhe qe ne prag te Vitit te Ri Ciljeta ka vendosur ta promovoje. Dhjete kompozime te reja dhe tre videoklipe qe ditet e fundit kane zene pjesen me te madhe te kohes se lire te saj. E kam zgjatur deri tani, sepse dua te bej dicka shume te bukur, thote me entuziazem. Jane kenge te reja qe i pershtaten natyres time, rryma qe i kam preferuar edhe me pare si turbo-folk, R&B dhe dance. Ndersa tek klipet do te mbizoteroje sensualiteti dhe klasi i larte. Nje synim mbase pak i guximshem, por qe i vjen fort per shtat nje vajze ambicioze si Ciljeta. E cila deri me tani i ka mbajtur premtimet qe ka dhene. Qofte edhe duke thyer shume tabu apo skepticizem, te cilit nuk i shpetoi kur kendoi per here te pare. Prevecse ne kronikat roze Ciljeta ka qene nder ato kengetare te reja, per te cilen shumekush besonte se duhej ti ishte mirenjohese teknologjise se larte per karrieren e saj ne muzike. Nje pershtypje, qe me aq sa tregon ajo vete, nuk e ka shqetesuar edhe aq. Une e kam dhene proven se mund te kendoj edhe live, prandaj nuk me shqetesojne keto zera. Edhe perdorimi i kompjuterit e ka nje kufi. Jo cdo kenge mund te realizohet me teknologji. Sidomos baladat, tek te cilat une e kam dhene proven. Te tjeret le te mendojne cte duan. Dhe perderisa kenga eshte kthyer mirfilli ne profesion per Ciljetenm zerat dashakeqe duken tanime me larg se asnjehere tjeter. Koncertet dhe mbremjet ne baret e njohura te Tiranes, ku eshte e ftuar pothuaj cdo fundjavem jane garanti i saj per talentin qe i ka falur natyra ne muzike. Por edhe siguria per nje jete te qete financiare. Qe megjithate nuk jane te vetmet gjera per te cilat Ciljeta mund te krenohet. 

Sepse ky ka qene nje vit vertete i mbare per te. Dhe jo vetem ne muzike, por edhe pertej skenave e koncerteve ku ka marre pjese. Eshte nje nder ato vajza te njohura qe fati e ka ndjekur edhe ne dashuri. Mbase jo nga ato me shikim te parem por gjithsesi te plotesuar. Nje love-story e ngjizur me shume se nje vit te shkuar ne plazhin e Sarandes, ku me ne fund rastesia i solli shansin te prezantohej me Romeon. Studentin e vitit te trete te Juridikut me te cilin, te pakten me shikime gjuheshin prej kohesh. Ne fillim as qe e mendova se mund te lidheshimm edhe pse nga larg kishim kohe qe e njihnim njeri-tjetrin, rrefen ajo historine per te cilen eshte lakuar jo pak ne kronikat roze te kryeqytetit. Me pas gjerat rrodhen vete dhe ne e gjetem veten shume te lidhur. Megjithate edhe pse ende nuk mund te thote nese Romeo eshte princi i kalter i jetes, Ciljeta pranon se kjo e saja eshte nje histori alla Romeo dhe Zhuljeta. Te pakten tani ai eshte i zgjedhuri i saj. Nuk e di nese kjo do te kthehet ne dicka serioze sepse te dy kemi shume gjera per te bere ne jete perpara se te vendosim te hedhim hapin e madh per te krijuar nje familje. Por e rendesishmja eshte se ndihemi mire dhe pjese e njeri-tjetrit. Cka nenkupton nje lidhje pasionante ku nuk mungon as perkushtimi, as fjalet e embla dhe as premtimet per nje jete te gjate se bashku. Dhe mbi te gjitha, ndryshe nga sa thuhet nen ze, nje dashuri shume larg kthetrave te xhelozise dhe ndarjes. Nje shenje e mirem perderisa Ciljeta eshte gjithmone ne qender te vemendjes dhe jo pak e kerkuar ne keto kohe. Por edhe sepse Romeo duket ai qe ne lidhjen e tyre e ka pranuar si te qene faktin se mikesha e tij e zemres, eshte nje femer qe bie jo pak ne sy. Mendim qe nuk e ndan edhe aq vete Ciljeta. Mes nesh une jam tipi posesiv qe dua ti kem gjerat vetem per vete, thote ajo. Mbase pse kam qene femije i vetem jam mesuar me kete ide dhe kete e shfaq pashmangshmerisht edhe ne lidhjen tone. Por sigurisht asgje problematike. Romeo nuk eshte xheloz dhe kjo eshte nje nga gjerat qe me pelqejne me shume tek ai. Ndersa une, ndryshe nga sa mund te besoje shumekush jam shume korrekte ne lidhje. Prandaj besoj se ky perkushtim e ka bere lidhjen tone te forte dhe te gjate. Dhe padyshim teper larg ndarjes, per te cilen vetem pak kohe me pare u perfol ne mediat e kryeqytetit. Nuk jemi ndare asnjehere dhe nuk kemi pasur asnjehere probleme, pavaresisht asaj cfare thuhet, e mbyll rrefimin e saj Ciljeta. Sepse pertej asaj cfare shkruhet, ajo po e shijon per bukuri dashurine e saj. E se bashku me edhe te gjithe kete vit te gjate, i cili ka qene vertet te mbare. Dhe qe duket se do te mbyllet ashtu sic filloi. Me plot suksese. Me guximin per tu perballur me nje sfide te re ne nje festival, me nje album te ri dhe e mbi te gjitha me nje dashuri per tu patur zili. 

_Revista KLAN_

----------


## Davius

*Çiljeta në shoqërinë e Skandinadës* 

Çiljeta Xhilaga është fotografuar nga paparaci ynë, ndërsa ka qenë duke ndjekur koncertin në shoqërinë e mikeshës së saj Skaninada Lala. E veshur me një fund të bardhë me pika të zeza dhe me një kanatiere të zezë, këngëtarja ka lënë mënjanë veshjet ekstravagante me të cilat e shohim zakonisht në skenë dhe i është përshtatur stadiumit. Pranë saj nuk ka qenë Romeo, i dashuri i këngëtares. Ndoshta ai nuk i preferon ritmet rrege dhe e ka lënë Çilin në shoqërinë e shoqes së saj. Megjithatë të dyja vajzat nuk kanë qëndruar deri në fund të koncertit, por janë larguar përpara përfundimit të tij.  

_Gazeta Panorama_

----------


## Davius

*Çiljeta dhe Romeo, paraditet në bllok* 

Ekstravaganca që e karakterizon në skenë është pjesë edhe në jetën e përditshme të këngëtares dhe Çili gjithmonë e më tepër e vërteton këtë. Ajo është fotografuar në shoqërinë e të dashurit të saj Romeo, mesditën e djeshme në një prej rrugëve të bllokut, e veshur me një palë pantallona shumë të shkurtra në ngjyrë të verdhë dhe një kanatjerë ngjyrë mente, që linin zbuluar shumë pjesë të trupit të këngëtares. Dhe jo vetëm për këtë pamje ekstravagante Çili ka tërhequr jo pak vëmendjen e kalimtarëve në bllok, ndërsa ajo është shfaqur krejt indiferente, gjatë kohës që së bashku me Romeon ka zbritur nga makina e saj Audi, për tu futur në një prej lokaleve të zonës.    

GAZETA PANORAMA

----------


## ELDORADO

ai honksha ate nishanin ke buza çiljetes una

----------


## engjellorja

kur u be kengetare dhe ciljeta mos mbet-te njeri pa u bere...

----------


## Morning star

CIljeta eshte yll edhe si paraqitje edhe si goce.

kam pas rastin ta njoh personalisht, edhe eshte femer pa komplekse, as mendjemadhe, eshte tamam femer muhabeti.
Te knaq ne tavoline ... kshu qe Ciljeta eshte nder te paktat kengtare qe ka kshu lloj tipi, nuk eshte as mendjemadhe, as goce e keq.

eshte ylllllllllllll

----------


## engjellorja

epo une nuk di te kendoj plako ..e them hapur...
kurse ajo nxjerr njecike gjoksin e i'a fut nje turbo folku aty dhe kujton se u be kengetare....rri aman...ca vlerash kane kenget e saj"*me makina te bukura vijne e me ndalojne etj etj ..* per mua eshte tejet vulgare

----------


## Flori

Kur isha ne nje pub ishte e ftuar Ciljeta e pash nga mrapa thash cesht kjo mer ku e kan gjet ket kamariere dele... kur u kthy filloj te behej komplet salla erresir kishte ven gjoksin para drites... nuk njihet nga mrapa vec nga para ... me siguri do i ket mor me porosi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ShHalimi

un nuke dua as pak ciljeten se nuk eshte hic e mir

----------


## Kristiano

sa xheloze keto gocat ketu

----------


## engjellorja

> sa xheloze keto gocat ketu


nuk eshte pune xhelozie....
krahaso nje kenge te pirro cakos dhe nje kenge te ciljetes...besoj se e ve re ndryshimin....

pirro cako shepsh e ka ndertuar muziken mbi tekstet e poezive te teodor kekos kurse tekstet e kengeve te ciljetes fare mire mund ti beje pastruesja e pallatit tim...

kenget e ciljetes edukojne nje shije te keqe te shqiptaret ... nje shije vulgare dhe aspak artistike... kenge te denja per shofera  furgonash...
tha mire i madhi alksander lalo ne nje emision ...vetem te pallati im jane 10 kengetare... :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Kristiano

> nuk eshte pune xhelozie....
> krahaso nje kenge te pirro cakos dhe nje kenge te ciljetes...besoj se e ve re ndryshimin....
> 
> pirro cako shepsh e ka ndertuar muziken mbi tekstet e poezive te teodor kekos kurse tekstet e kengeve te ciljetes fare mire mund ti beje pastruesja e pallatit tim...
> 
> kenget e ciljetes edukojne nje shije te keqe te shqiptaret ... nje shije vulgare dhe aspak artistike... kenge te denja per shofera  furgonash...
> tha mire i madhi alksander lalo ne nje emision ...vetem te pallati im jane 10 kengetare...


me thuj pra kush ka me shume fame,Pirro Cako apo Ciljeta.
Po tia kishte dhene famen Ciljetes bukuria apo silikoni,do ia kishte dhene edhe te tjerave.cdo top fest kenget e saj kane pasur sukses.Sduhet ta mohosh se ka edhe talent,kete e ka shprehur mjaft mire ne Top Show.Ne fakt ajo nuk eshte e preferuara ime se thashe gjithe keto fjale,por nuk eshte ashtu si thoni ju.

----------


## engjellorja

kenget e saj kane patur sukses vetem me shoferat e furgonave...

pirro eshte profesionist i mirefillte dhe nuk mund ta krahasosh famen e tij me  ate te ciljetes...
p.s
pirro ka fame edhe pa silikon

----------


## Kristiano

Mos na i ngaterro gjerat tani.Per kenge furgonash ,nuk ia mer kush Altin Shires e Medes.
Pirro Cako nuk ka ze per muzike.Ne te gjithe kenget e tij vokali eshte i dobet.
Mos e ngaterro shijen tende,me shijen e publikut.Ne koncerte qe behen ,nuk ftojne Pirro Cakon,po Ciljeten.Kesaj.I jep ndonje justifikim

----------


## Ermelita

Ka syçka te bukura dhe gjoks gjithashtu.Nuk mund te flitet per ndonje vlere artistike ne karrieren e deritashme te Çiljetes.

----------


## selina_21

Çiljeta Xhilaga  Eshte nje yll.
Kenget i ka shume te bukura..zerin gjithashtu.

Me vjen shume keq per disa qe kane shkruar ne teme...fjal te pista..



Ajo eshte yllllllllllll & yllllll Ka per te mbetur.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

pse sme duket e bukur mua kjo ciljeta :P....s'eshte nga zhelozia njerez, se skam asgje ndaj femrave me vertet te bukura si monika bulluci, charlease theron, catherina zeta jones, etje...po kjo ciljeta duket si shtrig  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ciljetes vetem kengetare nuk mund ti thuash dot. Kokrra e kurves mundoj un, se i shon me shume.
...e kan bastarduar muziken fare me keto tipe si ciljeta, dhe ato ismailet...

----------


## AlbaneZ

> Ka syçka te bukura dhe gjoks gjithashtu.Nuk mund te flitet per ndonje vlere artistike ne karrieren e deritashme te Çiljetes.


Bashkohem me Ermeliten.Eshte terheqese,sexy,joshese por ne vlere artistike eshte shume mbrapa.Ne kete aspekt mund ta quaj nje person bublik,asgje me shume.

----------

